# Peggy Ryle



## Admin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Our first heroine!*
Our first heroine of the month has been nominated by Diabetes Support member H.A.R.D. Here he explains why...

_"I would like to nominate a lady called *Peggy Ryle* as heroine of Diabetes. To me Peggy is a remarkable person, today she prepared a pre-christmas meal for 20 diabetics. Not very remarkable until you take into account that Peggy is 74 years old and first started injecting herself with insulin around 1943. Many of the groups members have commented that they hope they have Peggy's energy when they reach her age, me I wish I had Peggy's energy now!

Peggy is based in Hastings and is a member of our local support group (H.A.R.D. Hastings And Rother Diabetes support group). At one of our group meeting she suggested a Christmas meal and, having had some disastrous Christmas do's for the group, we jokingly suggested that she organise the meal. So she did!

She prepared a lovely buffet meal for the group that would have fed twice as many as turned up. We have frequently tried to get her to join the committee, while she is happy to join in the group discussions, offer suggestion and help out at our fund raising and awareness events she says she is far to busy with her other commitments to join the committee.  From what we can find out from her family and friends she is very active in her local church and the Senior Citizens Forum in town.

Peggy remembers her first blood testing meter which cost ?150.00 and can't remember how many times she has been told that the best way to control her diabetes has changed.

The picture of Peggy was taken last year at our Walk in the Park. As you can see she has two medals around her neck, the first was for her doing the Walk in the Park the other was the medal she had just recently receive for being on insulin for 64 years."_

An excellent choice - and boy! She must have seen some changes over the years - I know I have! And I am half Peggy's age! Well done Peggy in all your achievements and the hope and inspiration you are!


----------



## Alistair (Nov 20, 2008)

GO Peggy


----------



## pingu36dd (Nov 20, 2008)

*Peggy!*

What an amazing lady.  I hope I am as active as her at that age.


----------



## kojack (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonderful nomination. She is obviously one of life's givers


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2008)

What a fantastic and inspiring lady!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 20, 2008)

great choice, sounds an amazing lady


----------



## sparklestar (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow what a great lady - i hope i am as active as her when im half her age!


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 24, 2008)

Fantastic nomination. Excellent. Wonderful lady!


----------



## insulin_addict (Nov 24, 2008)

*Fantastic*

What a remarkable lady and a great achievement! An inspiration to us all!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 26, 2008)

amazing lady


----------



## ang1988 (Nov 26, 2008)

What a great lady!


----------



## chris.farrar (Nov 29, 2008)

*A great inspiration*

A truly wonderful story and inspiration to me I hope I manage my diabetes as well and for so long


----------



## p555maw (Dec 13, 2008)

what a story and a worthy choice


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2008)

Peggy sounds a truely wonderfull lady and makes me want to move to Hastings to be near her...


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 28, 2008)

imet peggy at alexandra park my boy was just been diagnosed in april only 3 years old i had a  little cry and she really make me feel better and since then i try to be positive because i dont wont  to make my little boy life ugly


----------



## Charlotte_x (Jan 1, 2009)

Go peggy u shuld win!!


----------



## Ikklemo (Jan 8, 2009)

What a super lady!  A well deserved nomination for Heroine of the month.


----------



## julie T (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I could feel that positive about diabetes as that speacial lady.. a specalist has told me that I have Brittle diabetes, it has always been unstably for 35 yrs. I got it when I was 14. Will it not go right because I also have underactive Thyroid, and depression. I know it is a circle. There is no pattern at all to it. well that is not true it can drop down by 10 during the night. I keep busy to keep my mind of the problems I am having. I would love to spend a couple of days with her to let her how it should be done.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Mar 19, 2009)

An inspiration to us all xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2009)

great inspirational lady well done peggy xx


----------



## Sucr`e (May 3, 2009)

A fantastic lady, inspirational.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2009)

Indeed - about time we found someone to join her though! Any nominations?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 4, 2009)

northerner id like to nominate you. you always have good advice to share and are very welcoming and friendly to everyone


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> northerner id like to nominate you. you always have good advice to share and are very welcoming and friendly to everyone



That's very kind of you to say mike, I'm flattered!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 4, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> northerner id like to nominate you. you always have good advice to share and are very welcoming and friendly to everyone



Yeah i'll  second that mike


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

i would third that, northener has been a great help to me amongst a few others..thank u.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

Peggy has been awarded her 70 year medal!



> An East Sussex pensioner who has been using insulin to control her diabetes for 70 years has been honoured by a charity.
> 
> Peggy Ryle, from St Leonards, has been awarded the John Macleod Medal from Diabetes UK.
> 
> The 80-year-old was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in 1943, after experiencing the main symptoms of the condition which include frequent urinating, excessive thirst, extreme tiredness, and unexplained weight loss.



http://www.littlehamptongazette.co.uk/news/regional/insulin-user-80-awarded-medal-1-5591449

Well done Peggy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Peggy has been awarded her 70 year medal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many congratulations to Peggy, an inspirational young lady


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 17, 2013)

A realy NICE storey !  I would vote for "PEGGY" to be prime minister


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2013)

Started on Insulin in 1943. A LONG time ago ! Have a read she is good person


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just read this and she is truly amazing. I thought I'd been on insulin a long time - 54 years - but Peggy beats me. A terrific lady!


----------



## AndyS (Dec 15, 2013)

Well done Mrs Ryle, an inspiration xx


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2014)

Here is someone who is not standing still


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 11, 2014)

70 years that is amazing !!, what an inspirational woman, well done Peggy


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2014)

Has everyone seen this !  A good person


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2015)

*Peggy’s award for her work with diabetics*

A grandmother has been presented with an award for her work helping people with diabetes.

Peggy Ryle, 81, from St Leonards, was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in 1943 when she was 10 after experiencing the main symptoms, such as frequent urinating, extreme tiredness and excessive thirst.

This week she was recognised for her volunteering activities for Diabetes UK with a certificate and a Long Service Volunteer award presentation pin.

She has volunteered for Diabetes UK for more than 45 years.

Speaking on how she was first diagnosed, Peggy said: “My mum was very worried so she took me to the doctors during a wartime blackout to have a blood and urine test and I was admitted to hospital for six weeks before they finally told me I had diabetes.”

http://www.hastingsobserver.co.uk/news/local/peggy-s-award-for-her-work-with-diabetics-1-6682287

Still keeping up the good work!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2015)

Well WELL done "Peggy" that's a long time !  I was proud to get my 20yr award.  Very good


----------

